# Trip to Vancouver Island.... 2 weeks is too much?



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

On CMF looks like many members from BC... so have a questions...
We've been to half of the world, but in Canada visited only ON and QC  (also would like to see it from future retirement pespective )
In summer was thinking to take 2 weeks trip to Vancouver Island, but wonder if it's too much time... and better to combine it with Whistler?
If stay 2 week only at Vancouver Island, how better spread our time? For example 7 night Victoria, 3 nights Comex, 3 nights Tofino sound OK?

Is ferry day trip to Los Angeles, WA (and rent car there) to explore Olympic Park feasible?
Is ferry day trip to Vancouver feasible?
Any suggestions?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

gibor said:


> Any suggestions?


Gibor...

Much depends on what you like to to - from what I can tell, you want to see the outdoors, mtn vistas, ocean delights and forest walks that draw many to BC in the summer. There really is a lot to do and see then - some things, like the jazz festival (for music lovers) is in late June. Are you a mtn-biker? golfer? artist/art-lover? I've been to Courtenay, Comox - not much to do there (for me). I've heard the golfing is oK. 

If you ask me, it would be more like 2-3 days Victoria, 5-6 days Tofino, 3-4 days in a cabin on one of the Gulf islands - preferably Hornby Island - a few great beaches there. When on the Gulf Islands, bring a few bikes to travel around with - no need for a car. Saltspring is another nice place visit close to Vancouver Island. Bring a wetsuit, snorkel and fins when on Hornby - you can swim see some neat things in the inter-tidal.

When I visit the Island, I like to spend practically all of my time in Tofino. Check out Cathedral Gove, with the bbbiigggg trees from before the chain saw was invented - just outside Port Alberni. Once in Tofino, beach-combing is a good past-time, eating fresh crab while watching the sun set, surfing, boogie-boarding, paddle boarding, kayaking..the list is long...many things to do. Get on a boat and go to Hot Springs cove for one of the days. If you have $ go to the Pacific Sands Hotel - get a cabin on the beach. If you are looking to moderate expenses, go to Ocean Village resort (very nice village of A framed cabins on the beach), or book at the local hostel and hope for the best. You will need to book now though - Ocean Village especially fills up fast! We have spent time on the "other side", Rathtrevor Beach near Parksville, also a nice beach, but not a wild, wavy beach.

Whistler is OK - great mtn-biking, golfing, and you can access some excellent hiking terrain via the gondola (cheating?). Always something going on in the village. 


JMO...
have fun.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hornby Island!!?? You must be kidding. A bunch of 60's draft-dodging, pot-smoking degenerates. Beaches are OK if you like sand. Nothing to do except drink at the pub, watch TV and play video games.... oh wait, that's me. Anyway, do not bring your bike! Driving on Hornby in the summer is a horror show... Mom, Dad and the kids all wobbling along on their bikes on a rural country road is not fun. Bring a car, please!


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Two weeks is not too much- there are great spots all over- and it would give you time to check out some of the smaller, unique islands like Galliano, Saltspring, etc. There's also some really great 'potholes' in the river near Courtney that he locals go swimming at (Think they're the Sooke potholes?) Ferry trips to Seattle are possible- never heard of them to Los Angeles though; it's really far away. Whistler in the summer would probably be a waste of 3 days, unless you're a climber and then the Stawamus Chief is your deal.

Personally, if I were to visit BC as a tourist, I'd probably go to Tofino for three days, Vancouver for three days, and the Okanagan Valley for a week (but then the Okanagan is one of my personal favorite places in the entire world, so I'm biased). Or for a splurge, head to Haida Gwaii for some salmon fishing- I worked two summers up at a high-end lodge and it was amazing.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Much depends on what you like to to - from what I can tell, you want to see the outdoors, mtn vistas, ocean delights and forest walks that draw many to BC in summer.


 Absolutely! Also like waterfalls. Alpine lakes, hot springs etc... btw, any places for swimming (without swim-jacket)? Both, ocean and lakes?



> some things, like the jazz festival (for music lovers) is in late June. Are you a mtn-biker? golfer? artist/art-lover? I've been to Courtenay, Comox - not much to do there (for me). I've heard the golfing is oK.


 No, and don't care about those activities at all!



> except drink at the pub, watch TV and play video games


 I can perfectly do those "activities" at my home 



> Ferry trips to Seattle are possible- never heard of them to Los Angeles though;


 Yes, they exist  checked on the web, departure 6.10am and back 9.30 am from Los Angeles, 90 min ferry
indexx, no Victoria at all?!


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

> btw, any places for swimming (without swim-jacket)? Both, ocean and lakes?


 Oh yeah.... Hornby has several nudie beaches.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Hey Gibor, if you end up on my Gulf Island (closer to Victoria, whereas Steve is up north), I'll take you out in my boat for a face to face with a pod of orcas. There's a highlight for your west coast trip. 

Two weeks out here on the coast, in the summer, is just enough to SCRATCH THE SURFACE my friend.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

One thing to remember, Tofino is located in a rain forest. They average 95 feet, not a typo, of rain every year. Uculette is much dryer, but less touristy, long beach is between the two...in both location and climate.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just a Guy said:


> They average 95 feet, *not a typo*, of rain every year. Uculette is much dryer, but less touristy, long beach is between the two...in both location and climate.


I'm afraid it is. Tofino averages 3237.2 mm of rain per year. There are 305 mm in a foot, so that's 10.61 feet. Ucluelet is about the same or slightly wetter with 3318.7 mm per annum.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

gibor said:


> Is ferry day trip to *Port* Angeles, WA (and rent car there) to explore Olympic Park feasible?
> Is ferry day trip to Vancouver feasible?
> Any suggestions?


You can do do those trips in a day, but you'd be quite rushed, so I'd recommend making them into overnight trips. You could always extend the Vancouver leg of your trip and combine that with a night in Whistler. I'd make that into a three night trip... one night in Van, head up to Whistler and stay one night, then back to Vancouver and stay one night before heading back to the island.

Victoria is nice but you only really need a few days there, which gives you plenty of time to explore other places on the island.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

http://crowandgate.ca/

This place is near Nanaimo.....worth a visit on a beautiful day. We go each year to the island for 2 weeks....and it is never enough time. Qualicum Beach, Coombs Market with the goats on the roof.....unspoiled places.....and Parksville is Canada's retirement haven. Victoria has some of the most expensive homes in Canada (; and....I just found this out last summer.....Victoria has a lot of pawn shops....with lots of great estate jewelry....due to the higher retirement population who move there...who knew ?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I live in Victoria it is great - 2 weeks on the island is no issue. Lots of hiking and good restaurants, great museum, buchart gardens etc.

Hornby island is also super fun - lots of bike trails and the roads are bad except for a few douche bag drivers (see poster above).

Kayaking is fun - really bad cell reception which is great b/c it makes you read instead of being plugged in.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

not sure how adventurous you are Gibor - but some 22 yrs ago I travelled to the northern most tip of the island and took a ferry (Queen of the North, I think) to Prince Rupert, then onto Queen Charlotte Island. Ferry travelled along narrow fjords filled with birdlife and the odd pod of whales. Truly an adventure! Bought crab off the boats in Masset - they were enormous! I can't say that the hotel/restaurant industries were well developed, but enjoyed the trip. Some stunning scenery to be seen on the ferry ride north, and of course on the QC Islands. wild country.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

nathan79 said:


> I'm afraid it is. Tofino averages 3237.2 mm of rain per year. There are 305 mm in a foot, so that's 10.61 feet. Ucluelet is about the same or slightly wetter with 3318.7 mm per annum.


That's not what they said in their museum when I was last there, It also seemed a lot dryer in ucluelet but neither relied on stats can.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, the wettest known place on the planet is either Cherrapunji or Mawsynram in India. Both average around 11,800 mm/yr or 38.7 feet.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

i'd also highly recommend getting a copy of Lonely Planet Canada to plan an itinerary, or at least browse their website. Always a great place to start any travel plans.

http://www.lonelyplanet.com/canada/british-columbia


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

You can bike from Dallas Road where the Cruise ships come to port to Oak Bay. The Galloping Goose trail will take you from Sooke to Bucharts on a converted rail line. The Gardens is worth a day. There is also a sight-seeing boat from the harbour to Esquimalt or just hike the north shore. Without doing shops, restaurants, museums or art galleries, 3 days should be enough.

Walk on water at Rathtrevor Bay. Stay on the water to observe the tides and sunrises.

Tofino and area another 2-3 days.

3 days to travel and see Qualicum, Courtney/Comox, Campbell River.

Return to Comox and take the ferry to Powell River. Explore the Sunshine coast as time permits and return to Nanaimo from Horseshoe Bay.

Add side trips to Mt Washington, Nanoose Bay yacht club as time permits. I think incluidng Post Angeles and the Olympic Peninsula might be too much for 2 weeks.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I think whale watching out of Victoria is one of the most popular activities for tourists. If you stay at the Empress hotel you can get there walking out your front door.

The ferry to Port Angeles also leaves from your front door there and is a great day or over nite trip. 

Great hiking if you drive from Victoria up to Sydney and catch the ferry to Sydney spit...nice walk in camp ground there as well if you like to tent it.It also has a great beach and many people swim without wet suits.

From Sydney you can catch the ferry to San Juan island and Friday Harbour...bring your car as that's the best way to see the whole island although many just bring their bikes.

For more adventurous drive up to Port McNeil...grab a kayak taxi across Blackfish sound to Echo Bay and spend a week paddling a well established circuit of camp grounds only accessible by boat. Try arrive on a Saturday so you can attend the pig roast at Pierre's.

Have fun...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thaks everyone for suggestions! We're planning to go with 13 yo daughter and we are not biking 



Jon_Snow said:


> Hey Gibor, if you end up on my Gulf Island (closer to Victoria, whereas Steve is up north), I'll take you out in my boat for a face to face with a pod of orcas. There's a highlight for your west coast trip.


Thanks for invitation  Are you serious about "face to face" with killers whales?!


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Planning a fall train trip with family members from Winnipeg to Vancouver and then to the island, checking out my old alma mater Royal Roads, went there for naval training in 1970.

Excited about the train ride, true Canadiana, One daughter-in-law if from Sri Lanka and this will be her introduction from prairie country to the fabulous Rockies, should be an eye opener and a chance for good old fashioned Canuck tourism----will be a treat!


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Jon_Snow said:


> Hey Gibor, if you end up on my Gulf Island (closer to Victoria, whereas Steve is up north), I'll take you out in my boat for a face to face with a pod of orcas. There's a highlight for your west coast trip.
> .


Oh man, I imagine this would have been awesome, I have been dreaming of BC trip for a while and anything whale/nature related would have been the center point.
I would do kayaking, brings you closer to nature.
You guys are lucky living over there, the nature is so awesome.

Gibor should take you up on this offer ;-)


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

BC Ferries have guided all-inclusive tours to all the main tourist hot spots on the Island. You might want to explore that idea on their website.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I've posted this video on CMF before...but here it is again, to give Gibor a taste of the natural splendor of the west coast...a primer for what he may be able to see on his visit. I shot this a few years ago - these local orcas come by this same spot, close to the rocks, many times over the summer. As you can see, you don't always need a boat to get a "close encounter".  Yeah, I feel blessed to live here.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

awesome video, is this far from where you live?
I find marine mammals absolutely fascinating, very interesting to see how some pods develop and pass from one generation to another different hunting techniques or even life styles, I believe there is one pod somewhere in your area which likes to rub themselves against the rocks in shallow waters.
Too bad there aren't any of them in lake Ontario ;-)


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Amazing video! Couldn't imagine that they are coming so close to a shore....



> Too bad there aren't any of them in lake Ontario ;-)


 you bet  

Too bad that we don't have amy montains either


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

gibor said:


> Amazing video! Couldn't imagine that they are coming so close to a shore....
> 
> you bet
> 
> Too bad that we don't have amy montains either


We do, they are called Bunny Hill Rockies ;-)

Actually some orcas and dolphins hunt on the shores, they are almost completely out of the water to get the prey.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

About 150 feet up my beach there is a shingle spit.... not rocks. Orcas come by once in a while to rub. Pretty neat to watch. You never see the Orcas, you hear them blowing first. Sealions are much more prevalent. There has been about 50 in front of my place 24-7 for several weeks. Very noisy though. When there is a herring spawn, the gulls, eagles and sealions go nuts.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Steve, you guys should be posting some pictures of the wild life from your backyards, I only could share chipmunks and squirrels, sadly no sealions ;-)


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Amazing video Mr. J. Snow. I'm keeping a copy of all the tips (thanks everyone!) for a Vancouver coastal visit first before the eastern Maritimes' one - when retirement comes.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Homerhomer said:


> Steve, you guys should be p*osting some pictures of the wild life from your backyards, I only could share chipmunks and squirrels*, sadly no sealions ;-)


 + 1 ... same here, and city racoons. :biggrin:


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Strange to tell... no squirrels, no chipmunks, no bears, but we have deer&possums. Go figure.

Here are my current noisy companions waving:-

The Gang


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Nice kindergarten bunch ... at least they don't raid your garbage bins ... or do they? :biggrin:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Homerhomer said:


> Steve, you guys should be posting some pictures of the wild life from your backyards, I only could share chipmunks and squirrels, sadly no sealions ;-)


Don't have chipmunks , but have bunnies family, racoons, squirels and .... skunks


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Not sure if it has been mentioned previously but salmon fishing (also halibut, cod, prawns, etc) can be very good, particularly if you go with someone who knows what they are doing. My wife is from the north end of the island (Sayward/Kelsey Bay) and I love it up there but most of my salmon fishing is done on the west coast of the island. We presently live in the Okanagan and love the summers and ski in the winters. Enjoy your vacation and 2 weeks is not too long.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

gibor said:


> Amazing video! Couldn't imagine that they are coming so close to a shore....


This video from a few weeks ago is mind blowing. Make sure to wait for the part when they all come back


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

First Daffodil of the season. I've just seen it in my neighbour's yard this AM. (this is for those of you living East of Hope BC who can't remember what they look like)


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Okay, the gloating of us west coasters is getting a bit out of hand.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Jon_Snow said:


> Okay, the gloating of us west coasters is getting a bit out of hand.


Winter weather extremes - Vancouver vs PEI


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

^ My allergies started at the beginning of Feb this year due to how warm it's been. I'm definitely not one of those gloating.


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hubby just left for the comox valley to see his folks and I am jealous! Love to go to the goose spit and watch the kite surfers!
Grew up there and know the fun spots to visit although it has changed a lot!
I now prefer the interior climate but do love an occasional visit.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Do you know there are 2 direct flights a day Comox to Calgary and 2 to Edmonton. There's more Albertans in Comox/Courtenay than Iranians in West Van. (well.. not really)


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

steve41 said:


> There's more Albertans in Comox/Courtenay than Iranians in West Van. (well.. not really)


For sure on a percentage basis. Although West Van is a tiny town of less than 44000 people. A lot less than Courtenay.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Reviving this thread as I'm planning to go to Victoria/ Vancouver Island this spring.

I've got a few additional questions about travelling there...

Will the 3rd or 4th week in May be a nice time to go? Or are we really missing out and should consider not going until we can go in the summer?

We'd like to:

See all the tulips and flowers in the spring.
Go on a whale watching boat tour.
Eat lots of good seafood at a variety of restaurants
See any historical things/museum things on the island.
See the big trees and go on some nice moderate day hikes (20km/6hours round trip max).

Obviously we won't be swimming as the water won't be warm enough. Is there anything else we're really missing out on by being there in May instead of July, other than swimming in the ocean? We aren't surfers either.

Tentatively, I thought it would be nice to get a condo rental right downtown Victoria for the 8 nights total trip, doing city things and day trips from Victoria, and additionally spending 1 or 2 nights in the middle of the week up the island, perhaps 1 night in Comox and 1 night in Tofino. Is that enough time?

Or should we split it more like: 2 night in Victoria on the way in, 3-4 night up the island in Comox/Tofino/Campbell River, and 2-3 more nights in Victoria on the way back out? That way we're spending both weekends in Victoria, and much of the weekday further north on the island.

Was also thinking about spending 1 night on the US side to go see Olympic park, but is it worth the hassle? or is much of what you get on the US the same as what there is on Vancouver Island?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Late May can be perfect weather, Tofino will be chilly. I think Ucluelet is a much friendlier place on the West coast. Lots of whale watching out of there around the Broken Group Islands. Not a gong show like whale watching out of Victoria . Only thing is Hot Springs Cove north of Tofino is a cool spot you might miss.

http://www.archipelagocruises.com/broken-group-islands-wildlife-cruise/

Rent some kayaks if you're up for it...Broken Group is world class water.

I would jump on the ferry to Port Angeles out of Vic Harbour even though our peso sucks...great day trip. Wave at me when you do...I should be on my boat at the docks there at that time.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Weather should be better in July. Water will be cold anytime. A day trip to Butchart Gardens should be good, then maybe visit Sidney the same day. Boat trip up the Gorge. A lunch at Sooke Harbour House. I don't see a trip to Port Angeles as worth it without visiting the Olympic Peninsula. Day trip to Tofino with a stop at the general store with goats on the roof. Maybe stay overnight to make it more relaxed. Walk along the beach.

I think Courtney/Comox/CR is too far on your schedule. There are also wine tours that would take a day. Include a side trip to see the murals in Chemainus.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

peterk said:


> Reviving this thread as I'm planning to go to Victoria/ Vancouver Island this spring.
> 
> I've got a few additional questions about travelling there...
> 
> Will the 3rd or 4th week in May be a nice time to go? Or are we really missing out and should consider not going until we can go in the summer?


Peterk,

I only today came across this thread. Have you firmed up any plans yet?

Late may is usually fair weather here and it has the advantage of getting you on vacation ahead of the families who head this way for school break in June and July.

I know it was suggested that, with your available time, getting up Campbell River way might be a stretch. But, should you manage it, it's an interesting place:

Orcas are usually hanging around the house.

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad240/Allnamesunavailable/The Retreat/DSCN0515.jpg

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad240/Allnamesunavailable/The Retreat/DSCN0523.jpg

The colorful clothespins in the above pic add an arty touch, n'est-ce pas?

Humpbacks come virtually to the dock in summer.

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad240/Allnamesunavailable/The Retreat/IMG_3493_zps0lop5vcg.jpg

No shortage of sea lions.

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/...e/The Retreat/securedownload.jpg?t=1460236513

There are always prawns to be caught.

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad240/Allnamesunavailable/The Retreat/DSCN0480.jpg

Or watching deer fraternizing with the chickens.

http://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad240/Allnamesunavailable/The Retreat/DSCN0489.jpg

Now and again a cougar or wolf comes to visit.



Who knows, I might even be around to take you out to see a few of these things.

Cheers.


----------

